# Isle of Man



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All - Can anyone recommend a campsite in the Isle of Man for a week in August for a Motorhome. I see the CC and C&CC have no sites there.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Alan,

Can't recommend any as we always "wild camp". There are plenty of places to stay and plenty of places to fill with water and dump black and grey water. I use the toilets at Peel or Douglas breakwaters.
We will arrive in the early hours 19/08 and stop in the car park next to the Key and 200 yds from where you get off the boat.
I'd have a look at the camp sites after you arrive then you can see what you fancy but move around the Island and don't be restricted by staying for more than a couple of nights in any one.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?county=Isle of Man


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Make that Quay. House of Keys must have been subconsciously on my mind.(don't park there)


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

As an IoM resident I too would recommend wild camping. It's not frowned on as in the UK (as long as you are sensible and choose your spot carefully). Can recommend the Ayres in the north of the island - lovely quiet sandy heathland next to the beach.

If you definitely want a campsite, would suggest Peel campsite. This is the newest campsite, so will have the most up to date facilities. Its right on the edge of town, next to the (indoor) swimming pool, 2 mins from the local supermarket and 10 minutes walk to the centre of town and a little further to the sandy beach and marina etc.

Another recommendation is Glen Wyllin. This is also on the west coast of the island and on the edge of the village of Kirk Michael next to the beach. The village has a shop, pharmacy, post office, butchers shop and a pub which does food. All 5 mins walk along footpath from site. If you do camp at Glen Wyllin, chose your pitch carefully as they had a bit of an issue with drainage. If you want hookup turn right over the bridge over the stream - these pitches are sunnier than those on the left. If you are happy without hookup would highly recommend the third pitching option - go over bridge as before and follow track under remains of viaduct up a slope to a separate little meadow. Sunny all day and more peaceful than the rest, and close to facilities too as you just use the little footbridge. Oh and there's an hourly bus service into Peel, Ramsey and Douglas from the campsite entrance.

HTH
Kipper


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There are literally dozens of wild spots plus a lot of official camps

Moorage Prom in Ramsey needs a permit from Ramsey Town Hall. Sulby Claddaghs you have to pay.

I like Rue Point rather than the Ayres.

Here is a link to the IOM Tourism web site accommodation page

You will have to put in dates and camping in the drop down

http://www.gov.im/tourism/accommodation/isle-of-man-hotels.aspx

I did an itinerary, once, many years ago, for visitors. I will see if I can find it and post


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

I at sometime in the future really want to go over for the tt races , is it still possible to wild that week/fortnight ? jim


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It can be a bit full TT.

Here is a link to the blog that Sallytraffic (Frank) made of his visit.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-372.html

I cannot find my PM to Frank. I forgot to save and they self delete after 12 months

If you ask Frank nicely he may still have it and send it to me and you and I shall update it


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

crusader said:


> I at sometime in the future really want to go over for the tt races , is it still possible to wild that week/fortnight ? jim


Hi,
Yes no problem. ( I've been over for the last two years TT and MGP)

Thiewins itinerary is very accurate and good so I hope he finds it for you.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think this is the itinerary the thiewin is referring too.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-99488.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=isle&start=30


----------

